# Panel Beaters?!



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone know a good Panel Beater? :buffer:




























Friend of a Friends Aston.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What the hell happened to that?! In all fairness I've taxed worse.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd say that friend is not around any more - if they are then they are bloody lucky to get out of that !

Jeez


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

A rental company let someone borrow it, and the muppets crashed it...


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> I'd say that friend is not around any more - if they are then they are bloody lucky to get out of that !
> 
> Jeez


Both the driver and the passenger are fine, unbelievably..


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Those pictures really are a testament to how safe cars are designed now.

Those pictures also are a testament to what happens if you let someone with less than half a brain loose with a car like that.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmmm you sir apear to be missing half a car :lol:


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Only realised what it was upon seeing the last pic!

How the  did they get out alive?!?


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

How about a To Do list...

1) Bit of panel kicking...
2) A few passes with the rotary...:buffer:
5 )2 layers of best of show.

Should be as good as new :thumb:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

I've heard a rub with a good MF should result in 99.9% correction. 

Incredible that people walked away.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm an assessor!

Wow that's beyond repair!!!!!!!


A LOT!


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

it doesnt surprise me that they walked away i pick up worse then this day in day out.

you would be surprised that the fatals that i pick up 80% of them only have a wheel missing or a dent in the car and there dead and the other 20% that are near on split in half they walk away with acouple of cuts and bruises.

i only know this as im a met police recovery driver.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

gally said:


> I'm an assessor!
> 
> Wow that's beyond repair!!!!!!!
> 
> A LOT!


Is that the official assesment? Think it might be a CatD then?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Should ask them for 6 numbers


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Call in the A team!

B A GET THE TORCH 

Few paper clips some metal roof sheeting be good as new :lol:


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

kempe said:


> Call in the A team!
> 
> B A GET THE TORCH
> 
> Few paper clips some metal roof sheeting be good as new :lol:


Carboard to fill any gaps  Half a days work I reckon.


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Poor Aston, despite the fact that the driver sounds like a moron, I'm glad they're both okay


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

DlightSwitch said:


> Poor Aston, despite the fact that the driver sounds like a moron, I'm glad they're both okay


Driver took it street racing, the rental company that leant it to them had not paid their insurance premiums either.... :wave: Money


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like some clean cuts on one of the pillars so it might look worse now than before the fire brigade got to it.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ermi think i can sum these pictures up in just one word...

Oooops


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Such a tragic end to a lovely car


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Nothing there that a decent SMART repairer couldn't put right:lol:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Let jim23496 have a go with it in the projects thread, 15 yrs old and can rebuild anything from bits found in a scrappy, will be back on the road in no time :lol: :lol:


----------

